# Recommended fixing suppliers: Nuts and bolts.



## Dan Steely (3 Nov 2020)

Hi All, 
I mostly source my nuts and bolts from CPC in the UK along with Ebay. The stuff I need is generally small stuff (M10 and below). I also sometimes need nylon set screws/bolts e.g M5.
CPC carry a few lengths, but in particular I was after M5x25mm which they don't carry.
Can any members recommend a UK supplier that has a decent website and, if possible, takes PayPal.

Many thanks.


----------



## lurker (3 Nov 2020)

Most towns have a fasteners retailer, it's just a matter of tracking them down.
In my experience they are located in a grubby trading estate and are the nearest modern thing to a "fork handles" store.


----------



## novocaine (3 Nov 2020)

Material?
head?
bolt or machine screw?
I've used screwfix a plenty for bags of stuff that doesn't need to be high spec. or simplybearings do a good range. once or twice ive used fixingsmegastore, but find they can be hit and miss.


----------



## Spectric (3 Nov 2020)

Hi

Have you tried Swiftfix, Swiftfix Product Range who are in the Southampton area.


----------



## sammy.se (3 Nov 2020)

Bolt base.

Direct from them: Bolts, Washers & Nuts | Screws & Fixings | Buy Online | BoltBase

or

Ebay store: Bolt Base | eBay Shops


----------



## TFrench (3 Nov 2020)

I use kays on eBay for stainless fasteners quite often. All depends how urgently I need them!


----------



## Aquachiefofficer (3 Nov 2020)

Dan Steely said:


> Hi All,
> I mostly source my nuts and bolts from CPC in the UK along with Ebay. The stuff I need is generally small stuff (M10 and below). I also sometimes need nylon set screws/bolts e.g M5.
> CPC carry a few lengths, but in particular I was after M5x25mm which they don't carry.
> Can any members recommend a UK supplier that has a decent website and, if possible, takes PayPal.
> ...


I've usually found what I need at Bolt World on the bay.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Nov 2020)

Wilco is worth a look. If they happen to have the sizes you use in their pick & mix and you don't need HT or something exotic they're dirt cheap. They've gone up now but I got 1.6kg for £3 - that's a lot of small nuts, bolts and washers ( and cup hooks, coach screws, wing nuts ...). I think the bag is £3.99 now, but I'd don't expect you'll get them in lockdown.


----------



## Dan Steely (4 Nov 2020)

Thanks for all the recommendations.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## pe2dave (4 Nov 2020)

Reading threads like this, I wonder how to keep / collect these recommendations. Months later you recall something and can never remember the source or date!


----------



## novocaine (4 Nov 2020)

pe2dave said:


> Reading threads like this, I wonder how to keep / collect these recommendations. Months later you recall something and can never remember the source or date!



stay young. or hire a 20 year old who still has space in their brain.


----------



## tradesman (4 Nov 2020)

Dan Steely said:


> Hi All,
> I mostly source my nuts and bolts from CPC in the UK along with Ebay. The stuff I need is generally small stuff (M10 and below). I also sometimes need nylon set screws/bolts e.g M5.
> CPC carry a few lengths, but in particular I was after M5x25mm which they don't carry.
> Can any members recommend a UK supplier that has a decent website and, if possible, takes PayPal.
> ...




Have you looked at ironmongery direct - theyre taking on screwfix


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (4 Nov 2020)

I bought some odd sized nuts last month online, and knew they'd included a leaflet which I had put somewhere handy!
Found it today, BoltBase.com and for 5% off use the code THANKS5
Hope that helps someone.


----------



## Peri (4 Nov 2020)

__





Nuts and Bolts, Screws, Fasteners and Hose Clips - Westfield Fasteners Ltd







www.westfieldfasteners.co.uk


----------



## novocaine (4 Nov 2020)

Always found westfield to be expensive although they did have the odd stuff i use occasionally.


----------



## The_Yellow_Ardvark (4 Nov 2020)

Namrick Ltd


Established in 1980 to provide a fastener service to Classic Car restorers both amateur and professional. We aim to give the highest quality products at economical prices and are proud of our personal service and quick deliveries.<br /><br />This web site is owned and operated by Namrick Ltd...




www.namrick.co.uk





This place has never let me down.

They have more than they list on the web page.


----------



## The_Yellow_Ardvark (4 Nov 2020)

Namrick Ltd


Established in 1980 to provide a fastener service to Classic Car restorers both amateur and professional. We aim to give the highest quality products at economical prices and are proud of our personal service and quick deliveries.<br /><br />This web site is owned and operated by Namrick Ltd...




www.namrick.co.uk





Even


----------



## TJC (5 Nov 2020)

Orbital fasteners are good.


----------



## Fidget (5 Nov 2020)

pe2dave said:


> Reading threads like this, I wonder how to keep / collect these recommendations. Months later you recall something and can never remember the source or date!



You can always bookmark the post (to the left of the post number) HTH


----------



## Nelly111s (5 Nov 2020)

GWR Fasteners via eBay are good.


----------



## kenledger (5 Nov 2020)

I use Margnor, Home page - Margnor (Fasteners) Ltd - Online Store, they are in Guilford and do every nut and bolt known to man, and they are cheap. I dont know what the postage does to the price though. 
Give them a call they are very helpful people, i have used the for over 10 years now.
Margnor (Fasteners) Limited
36 Stringers Avenue
Jacobs Well
Guildford
Surrey
GU4 7NW

Tel: 01483 536800 Fax: 01483 536801
E-mail : [email protected]


----------



## Peri (5 Nov 2020)

pe2dave said:


> Reading threads like this, I wonder how to keep / collect these recommendations. Months later you recall something and can never remember the source or date!



Visit the page, bookmark it in your browser, in a folder called 'Supplies' 

I have folders for hardware, timber, tool parts etc etc


----------



## gregmcateer (5 Nov 2020)

pe2dave said:


> Reading threads like this, I wonder how to keep / collect these recommendations. Months later you recall something and can never remember the source or date!



On here, bookmark or follow the thread, or if you mean the referenced sites, follow the link then bookmark or add to favourites in your browser
Simples!


----------



## A.R (5 Nov 2020)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Wilco is worth a look. If they happen to have the sizes you use in their pick & mix and you don't need HT or something exotic they're dirt cheap. They've gone up now but I got 1.6kg for £3 - that's a lot of small nuts, bolts and washers ( and cup hooks, coach screws, wing nuts ...). I think the bag is £3.99 now, but I'd don't expect you'll get them in lockdown.



Just make certain the thread is the same thread that you are used to, I have had some that were a fine thread and obviously wouldn't work with some I already had.


----------



## Dave Moore (7 Nov 2020)

Dan Steely said:


> Hi All,
> I mostly source my nuts and bolts from CPC in the UK along with Ebay. The stuff I need is generally small stuff (M10 and below). I also sometimes need nylon set screws/bolts e.g M5.
> CPC carry a few lengths, but in particular I was after M5x25mm which they don't carry.
> Can any members recommend a UK supplier that has a decent website and, if possible, takes PayPal.
> ...


Have you tried BAPP?


----------



## Alchad (15 Nov 2020)

I get through quite few nuts/bolts etc as I have an old tractor, a landrover and associated farming kit and am often looking for various sizes in both imperial and metric.. I while back I compared 5 suppliers - Westfield, Namrick, Spaldings, Magnor and Imperial nuts and bolts for mix of commonly used sizes on the Landrover. Spaldings came out by far the cheapest, and I've used them quite a bit in the past few months. What I particularly like is there postage charges are very reasonable, and normally the goods arrive in a few days.

As I said this was just for smaller sized Landrover bolts, and Spaldings are my first choice these days for small sizes. For meatier tractor size bolts I still shop around, prices can vary quite a lot, as does postage.

Alan C

Should have mentioned....I'm a Yorkshireman!!


----------

